# Do you relate to your gender? Post your gender role preference and MBTI :D



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I believe the correct terminology is AMAB/AFAB, CAMAB/CAFAB, or DMAB/DFAB


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

T, male. I gladly embrace male gender roles, though it is probably worth noting that I am neither as aggressive nor as confident as the typical man.


----------



## mcnn4 (May 7, 2017)

ESFJ. I embrace gender roles as well. Although I don't condone oppression, I would say I am quite feminine myself and have no problem acting feminine. I grew up being very girly and still am. I love using makeup, doing my nails, hair, and my profession is a female dominated one.


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm female but I think I'm more "neutral" than typically feminine (if that makes sense?)


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

INTJ 9w1 here

I'd consider myself somewhere between neutral and masculine.

If I have to fill out an official form or something, it's likely that I'll put male, but I don't necessarily go out of my way in everyday life to identify myself as a masculine person who behaves and conducts himself in "manly" ways.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

INTP - male - man

I do not have problem with genders until it it becomes practically a parody. I see gender as description of the common, not prescription of the extreme.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Wild said:


> This whole gender identity thing confuses me. Like yes, I'm a woman, I'm fine with others referring to me as a woman, and I'm very feminine in some ways. I'm very masculine in others though - overall, my personality traits are probably half and half between what would be considered "feminine" and "masculine", as are my interests. I don't particularly associate myself with the female gender in terms of how I see myself.
> 
> Should I just say female, then? Genderfluid? Neutral? Are we talking gender role preferences (as in which gender's roles you prefer) or people's gender identities themselves?
> 
> Because if we're talking strict gender role preferences, I definitely prefer the idea of traditionally masculine gender roles (as in working, making money, making decisions, etc) to feminine ones (keeping a house, raising kids, taking care of people). But I feel that my _gender identity_ would be somewhere between neutral and female, though I've honestly never given it much thought, lol.


This whole gender role thing is a mistake. If you wanna act tough, act tough. Regardless of what your sex is. There is no point in identifying with a gender. Being something is not gender bound, at least should not be.
In my opinion of course.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

I am an INFJ, born female, and identify as female.


----------



## Xen23 (May 18, 2017)

jetser said:


> This whole gender role thing is a mistake. If you wanna act tough, act tough. Regardless of what your sex is. There is no point in identifying with a gender. Being something is not gender bound, at least should not be.
> In my opinion of course.


Gender is a concept, and a particularly 'trendy' concept right now too. For experimental purposes, there's a point to employing it here.
It's interesting to see how others view gender today. It's very different from the traditional binary view. I like that.

Also, I consider the Jungian (and pre-Jungian) idea of the anima/animus.

For example, I'm very close to my animus. He is the protagonist in my works of fiction, and I dress up and role play as him. Also, the ambiguous one-eyed Jack/one-eyed king card on my signature represents him.
I've done tests to confirm that I'm pretty L-R brain balanced. 
Was a tomboy as a kid, hated Barbies, wanted to be a boy, never really 'got' femininity apart from the aesthetic (clothes/make-up). 
Not the stereotype, don't act 'girlie'...
I might be biologically female, but I don't relate to the concept of that gender role (i don't mean the female biological function, I guess that's sexuality or something)
Therefore I consider myself some shade of the rainbow between the traditional binaries. That's me though. That's my perception. 
You don't even have to subscribe to the idea that 'gender' even exists.
It's probably mostly a sociological construct anyhow.
But it's cool to have options 






​


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Xen23 said:


> I might be biologically female, but I don't relate to the concept of that gender role (i don't mean the female biological function, I guess that's sexuality or something)


Sure, sexuality and gender roles are a different thing. If they weren't your sex life would be totally boring lol.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Xen23 said:


> Gender is a concept, and a particularly 'trendy' concept right now too. For experimental purposes, there's a point to employing it here.
> It's interesting to see how others view gender today. It's very different from the traditional binary view. I like that.
> 
> Also, I consider the Jungian (and pre-Jungian) idea of the anima/animus.
> ...


You do realize there are transgender people who don't fit their proper gender role, right?

I've met trans men (FtM's), who enjoy wearing dresses and makeup, and they dislike everything about macho culture. They have a female body, are feminine, but identify as male. I've met trans women (MtF's) who hate dresses and makeup, prefer cargo pants, video games, and shooting guns. They have a male body, are masculine, but identify as women (usually they use the word "butch"). I also personally know a non-binary person who is female bodied, and acts feminine- likes dresses and shopping. But doesn't want to identify as female despite not being masculine. :tongue:

Gender is a concept, but it goes deeper besides gender roles. There is no such thing as a person who fits their gender role 100%, and that's not what gender means, anyway. Otherwise tomboy cis women and girly trans men wouldn't exist (yet they do).


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I think you've all figured me out by now and know what I identify as xD


----------



## Xen23 (May 18, 2017)

Librarylady said:


> You do realize there are transgender people who don't fit their proper gender role, right?
> 
> I've met trans men (FtM's), who enjoy wearing dresses and makeup, and they dislike everything about macho culture. They have a female body, are feminine, but identify as male. I've met trans women (MtF's) who hate dresses and makeup, prefer cargo pants, video games, and shooting guns. They have a male body, are masculine, but identify as women (usually they use the word "butch"). I also personally know a non-binary person who is female bodied, and acts feminine- likes dresses and shopping. But doesn't want to identify as female despite not being masculine. :tongue:
> 
> Gender is a concept, but it goes deeper besides gender roles. There is no such thing as a person who fits their gender role 100%, and that's not what gender means, anyway. Otherwise tomboy cis women and girly trans men wouldn't exist (yet they do).


I know three M to F trans in my town, I really get on with one, Gemma. She identifies as female. We have a lot of interests in common, actually.
Also there's Simon who underwent gender reassignment surgery and is now Alexis.
Variety is the spice of life


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I love being female and would never want to be male in any way, however "gender role preference" is not a good way to put it, because the typical female gender role in our society is not my idea of who I am as a person, or what the ideal female role is. I absolutely identify with being female (honestly, when I was little I was basically convinced that boys were not really people the same way I was a person... not that I thought anything bad about them, just that I couldn't understand that someone so different than me was conscious and aware in the same way I was, lol). But I definitely do not identify with the typical female gender role, because I hate being told what to do and hate asking for help, and I need to think of myself as competent and decisive and in control.. so I guess that's kind of "masculine" (stereotypically) but I don't think of it as masculine, I think of it as being the best way for girls/women to be.


----------



## Manuscript (Feb 12, 2017)

Wellsy said:


> Queering gender: studying gender identity in ‘normative’ individuals


You know, that makes a lot of sense when you think about it. Most people grow up surrounded by members of _both_ sexes. Of course a few of them are going to identify _with_ (not _as_) the opposite sex in one way or another. It's like if you grew up with half of your family belonging to a certain ethnicity or profession: you might not end up associating yourself with it, but it wouldn't be surprising if you did either ("As a journalist from a family of doctors, I'm fascinated with infectious diseases!" is within the range of normal human behaviour).

Anyway, I've got the male anatomy and hormone levels, identify with the male gender (i.e. as a man), and consider myself neutral on psychological masculinity vs. femininity (although that may not be a real dimension). Thinker.


----------



## roy_ (Jun 1, 2017)

Ahh, I haven't watched Dr Peterson's lectures for a long time, you reminded me to watch one. Thanks for that.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Xen23 said:


> Just interesting to look into F/T and gender identity...
> 
> For example, I am female, T type, think of myself as a person, not a woman (and hate being viewed in terms of gender), never acted feminine. Regard myself as more role neutral.
> 
> View attachment 682898​


I'm an INTJ. I don't agree with the distinction between gender and sex. By that, I mean that using gender as a term for the social roles, behaviors, expressions, and so on that were applied to people based upon their sex was useful insofar as it disconnected those. At this point in our modern Western society, I think we've reached a point where expressing that you're a female that is interested in engineering and has short hair or that you're a male who is interested in nursing and has long hair is accepted as a matter of individuality rather than rejected as a break from traditional sex stereotypes. Now, this isn't true of every situation and there are still a handful of things which cause people to bat an eye but, I think, it is relatively insignificant on the whole. Due to this, it seems to me that identifying as a gender different from one's sex (at this point) seems only to reinforce traditional stereotypes rather than break them. It is a cause for confusion rather than a kind of deliberate rejection of stereotypes. The only instance where I think identifying as a gender other than one's biological sex is valid is in instances of gender dysmorphia (where someone literally believes they should be of the opposite sex). In those instances, a different identification is actually grounded in biology and not susceptible to the aforementioned problem. Anyhow, with that train of thought, I consider my biological sex to be male and see no valid reason to make a distinction for gender. I do not feel as though I should be biologically female, so insofar as that terminology is concerned, I'd consider myself of a male gender as well.

I likely could've phrased the above thoughts more succinctly and clearly but I was distracted whilst writing. I hope it sufficiently elucidates my thinking on the matter though.


----------



## Xen23 (May 18, 2017)

Just thought I'd randomly throw this in the thread.
It's meant to depict genders:








This was someone's spin on it:


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

ISTP.

I'm a female and view myself as a female. 

Although, many in my family (especially my mom) say I should have been born a man since I'm super masculine. All because I don't like to wear pink, dress-up or play with dolls like other girls in my family. I also have a high pain tolerance and am very athletic compared to other girls in my family, who are more meek, soft-spoken and dainty. I don't see what those have to do with me being a female since they're more of an individual preference than a gender role requirement. I mean, nothing wrong with pink, dolls and being dainty, they're just not my thing.

I also don't agree with how being a female makes me inferior. I'm proud to be a female. Yes, a man can do some things a woman can't, but there are some things a woman can do that a man can't, which evens out the playing field making us both stand as equals. Different, yet similar. Equals in their own rights.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Xen23 said:


> Just thought I'd randomly throw this in the thread.
> It's meant to depict genders:
> 
> 
> ...


The latter person corrected it.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

The overwhelming majority of people identify with the gender associated with their biological sex. Most people are straight as well . Genderfluidity is postmodern snowflake bullshit.


----------



## Xen23 (May 18, 2017)

Skeletalz said:


> The overwhelming majority of people identify with the gender associated with their biological sex. Most people are straight as well . Genderfluidity is postmodern snowflake bullshit.


We're all special snowflakes.
But perhaps, some are more _'special'_ than others ;D


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm a T and biologically male. As for the gender identity part, I said male but that's just because of my biological sex. I mean, if I was born biologically female I think I would still consider myself female, even if my personality, interests, etc. were all exatly the same as my IRL male self. With that in mind, I guess "neutral" could also fit for the gender part.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> The overwhelming majority of people identify with the gender associated with their biological sex. Most people are straight as well . Genderfluidity is postmodern snowflake bullshit.


But partly something else to blame for people who are not actually trans suddenly identifying with another gender is the rigidly defined concepts of 'what is a real man/woman'. When some people don't fit these or are told such they break down then start to question whether they are a man/woman due to the insecurity it creates for them, then perhaps even strongly desire to get a 'sex change'?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Consistently Inconsistent said:


> I'm a T and biologically male. As for the gender identity part, I said male but that's just because of my biological sex. I mean, if I was born biologically female I think I would still consider myself female, even if my personality, interests, etc. were all exatly the same as my IRL male self. With that in mind, I guess "neutral" could also fit for the gender part.


Do you think the physiological aspect would factor in at all? Like if your brain stayed the same, would it then somehow be adapted to the anatomical changes?


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Priest of Justice said:


> But partly something else to blame for people who are not actually trans suddenly identifying with another gender is the rigidly defined concepts of 'what is a real man/woman'. When some people don't fit these or are told such they break down then start to question whether they are a man/woman due to the insecurity it creates for them, then perhaps even strongly desire to get a 'sex change'?


what 

Could you fucking proofread your posts and not just type out your stream of consciousness?



> When some people don't fit these or are told such they break down then start to question whether they are a man/woman due to the insecurity it creates for them, then perhaps even strongly desire to get a 'sex change'?


Then they need to sort out their problems, probably with outside help. Getting a sex change is a massive decision and absolutely not something to be taken lightly. Being "insecure" is not enough of a justification, chances are that if someone like that went through with the process then they would only be adding to the ridiculous depression/etc and suicide rates among people who have transitioned. 

Its tragic how in some countries theyve allowed children (yknow, below a good *25* years) to go through with the surgery. What are the chances of that being successful? What are the chances that their whims were correct and that theyre ok with their new body? What are the chances that some day they realize that theyd want to have kids but cant (I know it varies but still)? What are the chances that they wont kill themselves? The last one is about *30 to 50%*. 

Yknow I dont really care that much, postmodernism is a serious threat but its all a dust in the wind type of deal for me. I wouldnt actively spread my views because I dont think its worth it, there are better equipped people for that.

Also, maybe it has been pointed out before but its important to note that these polls do not represent a human population, at best it only represents the people in perc.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> what
> 
> Could you fucking proofread your posts and not just type out your stream of consciousness?
> 
> ...


Um this has nothing to do with me, its just from what I have seen. I am also going off a post somebody else made and paraphrasing a bit. For example I saw this possibly happen with a close friend of mine who went down that road, then decided to identify with another gender?

I however have not caved in at all if I do have anything that you would see as not 'conventionally masculine', and would never do that should it ever come to it. I'm proud to the point where I sometimes even feel like a god so nope. Do you notice in my signature I have written 'Aspiring Lord of Light'?

I don't even know where I would be on the 'gender behavior' scale heck, maybe somewhere in the perfect middle if I were?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

If someone asks my gender I'm going to say female, because gender to me means biologically what you are. So yes I view myself as a female.

As for girl or woman, biologically I'm a woman, but mentally I don't feel like a woman. I also don't feel like a little girl either, somewhere in between... Well I guess that's what a teenager is. So, yeah I'm a 22 year old teenager I suppose. I don't mean an actual teenager, with all the things they go through, I just don't view myself as a 'woman'. When I hear, read or think of the word woman, I automatically think 40+.
Anyway that got a bit off topic.

As for gender roles well... Fuck that. I don't wholly like the feminine role or masculine role, I like some things from both.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Do you think the physiological aspect would factor in at all? Like if your brain stayed the same, would it then somehow be adapted to the anatomical changes?


What exactly do you mean by my brain staying the same? Like, do you mean I am the same exact person I am today, with all of the same memories and life experiences, but suddenly I wake up tomorrow with female anatomy? In that case, I do imagine it would take me quite a while to identify as "female", if only because I have been used to being "male" my entire life. Or do you mean if I was born with female anatomy and being considered female my entire life? Because in that case, I would probably consider myself female, though of course that's just purely hypothetical speculation on my part, since I have no idea how changing my birth sex would change my life experiences. 

Another interesting questioning that popped into my head is my sexual orientation. In reality, I am a male who is attracted to females, which makes heterosexual. So, if I was born female but still biologically the same, would I still become heterosexual, thus being attracted to males, or would I still become attracted to females, making me homosexual? It's an interesting thing to think about, but I can't exactly come up with a definitive answer.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

ISFP male. 

I don't know very much about gender identity outside of what's common knowledge. I'm masculine in some ways for sure but I do have traits that don't add up to what's traditionally seen as masculine as well. That said I still see myself as a guy and I've never felt as though I should have been a woman.


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't even identify as human...


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

INTP. 

I adhere to my male patriarchal ancestors, and I will continue to oppress women as the ancient scriptures foretell.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Priest of Justice said:


> incoherent rambling


Ok sorry, I have no idea what youre saying.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Im a man. I dont "identify" as anything, I am a man, thats it.

Ive never been a woman, so I have no reference experiences to what its like to be a woman to compare to.

Me man, no need to over analyse this, at least not for me.

As for anyone else, its your life, whatever your happy with.


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

@Caveman Dreams 

Couldn't agree more 

I may have been called a tomboy when I was a child. I mightn't be fashionable or feminine, in the
strictest sense of the word but I am, without any doubt, a woman and have never thought of myself as a man.

Yes, there were times that I thought to myself : "This would be so much easier if I were a dude" e.g queuing up for the bathroom.
That was about it. I fully respect that a man and woman can be extremely similar, almost identical in behaviours etc but a man is still a man and a woman is still a woman. I don't see what's wrong with this way of thinking. Apparently, it's old fashioned but I don't care. 
I respect both genders but I struggle to get my head around the current "identifying" trend but as you said:
"As for anyone else, its your life, whatever your happy with."


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Consistently Inconsistent said:


> What exactly do you mean by my brain staying the same? Like, do you mean I am the same exact person I am today, with all of the same memories and life experiences, but suddenly I wake up tomorrow with female anatomy? In that case, I do imagine it would take me quite a while to identify as "female", if only because I have been used to being "male" my entire life. Or do you mean if I was born with female anatomy and being considered female my entire life? Because in that case, I would probably consider myself female, though of course that's just purely hypothetical speculation on my part, since I have no idea how changing my birth sex would change my life experiences.
> 
> Another interesting questioning that popped into my head is my sexual orientation. In reality, I am a male who is attracted to females, which makes heterosexual. So, if I was born female but still biologically the same, would I still become heterosexual, thus being attracted to males, or would I still become attracted to females, making me homosexual? It's an interesting thing to think about, but I can't exactly come up with a definitive answer.


Yeah you said if you had the same personality and etc. but were born female. It made me think of that hypothetical about if you just changed sex one day. And a lot of people say (if they're men) they would want to know what it's like to have breasts or (if they're women) that they would want to know what it's like to have a penis. 

But in this hypothetical, I have always been confused by this because if you have the same exact mind, wouldn't it not really be registering the anatomical change? Like is the mind a slave to the body and would just adapt to whatever sensory input it receives? Or is that like the essence of transgenderism, your brain has some (more or less) fixed wiring and would be like "wait, these parts don't belong here"? You know? 

I would suspect that your sexual orientation would not change. So you'd either be a lesbian or you'd be trans. haha I guess it depends on whether you view the brain wiring as static or not when it comes to sexuality and sex-based wiring.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

INFP. For me, the answer is "why think about it". But I guess I identify more as neutral, still leaning towards female. I don't make any attempt to be more female, nor am I trying to be masculine. I just let life shape me. This affects my appearance by me always dressing very neutrally and casually. My hair is long because I'm too lazy to cut it, and I always go straight for my usual converse, jeans, tshirt combo. Things that are excessively girly or boyish don't appeal to me. No makeup, nail polish, or jewlery, its impractical, costly, and useless. I suppose my personality is probably the most classically feminine thing about me. I may be outwardly timid and sweet, but in my own head I'm independent and aloof. And supposedly heartless since I don't date, am asexual, and anti-procreation. I don't have the maternal impulse.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Xen23 said:


> We're all special snowflakes.
> But perhaps, some are more _'special'_ than others ;D


I don't even know what otherkin and cis means. Unfortunately, a lot of my friends are left wing apologists.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

I identify as aircraft carrier "Kaga".
That's how I identify, and you are offensive if you disagree.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

INTJ
manly manish
i cum from a long line of dicks
my pappi was a dick
his pappi was a dick 
and i be a dick


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Yeah you said if you had the same personality and etc. but were born female. It made me think of that hypothetical about if you just changed sex one day. And a lot of people say (if they're men) they would want to know what it's like to have breasts or (if they're women) that they would want to know what it's like to have a penis.
> 
> But in this hypothetical, I have always been confused by this because if you have the same exact mind, wouldn't it not really be registering the anatomical change? Like is the mind a slave to the body and would just adapt to whatever sensory input it receives? Or is that like the essence of transgenderism, your brain has some (more or less) fixed wiring and would be like "wait, these parts don't belong here"? You know?
> 
> I would suspect that your sexual orientation would not change. So you'd either be a lesbian or you'd be trans. haha I guess it depends on whether you view the brain wiring as static or not when it comes to sexuality and sex-based wiring.


Hard to say if that's really even fully changing your sex. The brain is a part of the body, not separate. So positing a scenario in which a male brain is placed into a female body is like thinking about a female leg being replaced with a leg from a male body, and then wondering if the leg becomes female. I would say that the sex of your brain is determined by the conditions under which it formed and grew - influences from chromosomes, hormones, familiarity with the body it was contained within most of its life, etc.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

My currently biggest interests, video games and computer hardware, are male-dominated. I envy girls though, for other reasons.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

How does someone "act feminine," is what I'm trying to understand. Keep in mind wearing dresses and makeup and heels and crying over every little thing does not make you feminine. I've heard people say that women are naturally less logic-minded than men and more maternal, in which case I would say, I do and don't relate. But even then, the fact that there are women who don't fit into those categories has me thinking it's possible you can't use THAT to define femininity, either. 

Now, if you're asking me how I feel about having boobs and a vagina, and getting my period, etc..I'm indifferent to it. But a long story made short is, this question is hard to answer without sounding like a gender stereotyping asshole.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

I'm a man and probably an INTP or at least that seems like the most likely option and I see myself as a more feminine person. I could not identify with the widely accepted idea of a man, if at all perhaps a beta male but then again I am not a doormat.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

I identify as agender. I'm pretty apathetic towards the whole idea of gender since I base my identity more on the activities I do. I've recently decided to call myself agender for the hell of it.

The only reason why I've been keeping the female symbol on my avatar is because I've been female on this forum for a long time. But I could change it... hmm...


Oh, the question asked about your _gender role._ @Skittles Berry Punch said it best


----------



## ocean_crow (Oct 25, 2016)

Male, INFP.

I gotta say, I don't identify with either gender anymore. I'm not transgendered but I've swung back and forth plenty in my life. I honestly think I have a female brain, but I've been brought up as a male. I'm not sure what that means, but I identify more with women and am told I'm more "feminine" then most guys. Also, not going to lie but I feel more feminine too. I can function as a man in this world but it's been a real learning process. I come across as kinda all over the place, but I play a decent man game if that makes any sense.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

dizzycactus said:


> Hard to say if that's really even fully changing your sex. The brain is a part of the body, not separate. So positing a scenario in which a male brain is placed into a female body is like thinking about a female leg being replaced with a leg from a male body, and then wondering if the leg becomes female. I would say that the sex of your brain is determined by the conditions under which it formed and grew - influences from chromosomes, hormones, familiarity with the body it was contained within most of its life, etc.


Yeah. The scenario seems flawed the more you think about it.

Though legs are under the regulation of the brain, so I'm not sure how that analogy would work; it seems that the leg would take on the sex of the brain. But then legs aren't really a sexed body part (other than some dimorphisms, which in this scenario are alterable via hormones).


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

There's more than just the obvious organ or hormonal differences too. Pharmacists knew for decades.
https://www.uspharmacist.com/article/gender-differences-in-pharmacokinetics


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm an INFJ, was born female, and definitely consider myself to be very feminine and identify with being female.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

Am I the only one who doesn't see a difference between gender and sex?

Classifying what you enjoy with respect to what stereotypes people have about the two sexes doesn't make sense. We are all human and distinction between male and female only makes sense in biological sense (and I need to mention there are people with sexual chromosome abnormalities).

What you think of yourself doesn't change your biological sex. Saying, for example, that you identify as female because you like to wear dresses just reinforces meaningless stereotypes. You can identify with your sexual orientation, but that would mean neutral means asexual.

I consider myself as male and I identify myself as heterosexual.


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm an INFP, female. I see gender as a spectrum, and I would be somewhere in the middle. I consider myself as female, but I'm not feminine at all. roud:


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Witch of Oreo said:


> I identify as aircraft carrier "Kaga".
> That's how I identify, and you are offensive if you disagree.


So female, then?


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Consistently Inconsistent said:


> So female, then?


Don't lewd ships, you sick bastard.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Why is it that no one can create a topic about gender that isn't a confused mess? Male and female are sexes, yet you've apparently got them categorized with "neutral" and "genderfluid," which are not. What's the relationship? What does "neutral" mean in this context? What does it even mean to "identify with" a sex?


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

INTJ male, voted identify with male but didn't see option of "neutral"; otherwise I would've voted for that but can't change it now lol.


----------



## IntellectualCat (Aug 31, 2015)

I am an INTP, assigned female at birth, but identify as genderfluid. I definitely experience body dysphoria, but I also know I'm not a trans man because there are often times when I want my body to stay the way it is. As for gender roles, I lean more on the masculine side, but am better described as neutral. However, before I realized I was trans, I often subconsciously reacted to body dysphoria by acting hypermasculine. That stopped when I realized I was genderfluid after having it first explained to me. Afterwards, my gender expression shifted, and my masculinity became less emphasized, and I started embracing a few feminine interests.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Benty Fagatronicus said:


> What does it even mean to "identify with" a sex?


The concept is odd to me as well.


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

@Benty Fagatronicus
Basically, some pseudo-scientific anthropologist/sociologist types tried to push their political agenda by distorting preexisting terminology under pretense of professional authority. Now, their bullshit is considered "science" since they bothered to vomit it up, while their politically homogeneous circlejerk back them up, all calling themselves scientists, natch. Asking for proof or logic tends to get you personally attacked with authoritay and PC "righteousness". The last generation was indoctrinated with it since that's what "educators" do now, so here we are.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_and_gender_distinction#History_2
"History
Gender in the sense of social and behavioral distinctions, according to archaeological evidence, arose "at least by some 30,000 years ago".[30] More evidence was found as of "26,000 years ago",[31] at least at the archeological site Dolní Věstonice I and others, in what is now the Czech Republic.[32] This is during the Upper Paleolithic time period.[33]

The historic meaning of gender, ultimately derived from Latin genus, was of "kind" or "variety". By the 20th century, this meaning was obsolete, and the only formal use of gender was in grammar.[3] This changed in the early 1970s when the work of John Money, particularly the popular college textbook Man & Woman, Boy & Girl, was embraced by feminist theory. This meaning of gender is now prevalent in the social sciences; although in many other contexts, gender includes sex or replaces it.[4]

Criticism
Jemima Repo has in her doctoral thesis The biopolitics of gender (2011) criticized the use of the term gender among feminists, because it has been used to justify biopolitical projects."


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Skeletalz said:


> Ok sorry, I have no idea what youre saying.


Or maybe because it contradicts your views. If you think that I can just 'talking about myself' then list what you see me as more firstly?

What about the part with anger/rage taking over or as it can be described 'possessing' my mind when I have to deal with a threat plus liking stuff about weapons?

What I meant to say was that I have a friend who is I as I was describing and they came to thought when somebody else mentioned how we need to broaden/widen what it is to be a 'man/woman' instead of restricting them to a certain category.

To give tell you how I handle 'conflicts'? Get rid of whomever/whatever is causing the problem. Therefore I don't stand by idly and let it happen nor outright 'run away'. So nothing is wrong I repeat, but that still doesn't mean I have concern for those who are as I described.

Like I said I don't even know which half of behaviour I am more about in how I feel about it nor do I care that much. If this poll had a "I don't know" option would have picked.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I am a 'T'.
I identify as female.
I was born male (Transsexual).
I am stereotypically feminine in gender expression.

Trust me when I say I have lots of experience with the variety of Gender identities and expressions!
I have friends and acquantances who are all over the spectrum!


----------



## a cat (May 27, 2017)

i believe in sex but gender is just a social construct. destroy all stereotypes, i say. with that being said, i don't really give a shit what i am lol. i only know for sure i'm IxxP.


----------



## GalaxyGazer (Apr 1, 2017)

I am not very traditionally feminine, nor have I ever been. Im casual to a fault, I don't wear a bra unless I'm going out, and I never learned how to blend my eyeshadow or put my hair in a bun. I get along better with guys; the only people I really hang out with are my boyfriend and his male cousin. I have a female friend (INFJ or INFP), but we rarely spend time together. That being said, I love cute girly stuff, like stuffed animals and the color pink. I am also pretty emotional at times.

I identify as a woman instead of neutral because I *am* a woman. I think saying that females who don't fall into the passive female stereotype "aren't women" is sort of anti-feminist.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Priest of Justice said:


> But <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=130370" target="_blank">ShatteredHeart</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> can I ask what is your opinion as to why genuine non-machismo men as a group have the lowest participation in identity politics and often prefer economic instead? I'm not saying it's bad but curious.



My apologizes for the late reply, I have been with out PC for sometime. I'm no authority on the subject, but I will gladly give you my perspective. 

As I see it, low masculinity males are actually *more* likely to participate in identity politics than there macho counterparts. Often becoming SJWs, Male Feminists, and White Knights. I think this just speaks to pure confidence, Muscleheads don't have time for games. I give you exhibit A :






As for preferring Economics, I often find the same type of people that are drawn to identity politics (Mostly us Idealists). Macho types tend to be more concrete thinkers, and both these topics appeal to the abstract mind. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

ShatteredHeart said:


> My apologizes for the late reply, I have been with out PC for sometime. I'm no authority on the subject, but I will gladly give you my perspective.
> 
> As I see it, low masculinity males are actually *more* likely to participate in identity politics than there macho counterparts. Often becoming SJWs, Male Feminists, and White Knights. I think this just speaks to pure confidence, Muscleheads don't have time for games. I give you exhibit A :
> 
> ...


But I'm talking about identity politics concentrated on being for own group(s), rather than say others?

Or could it be a difference in variation like I said last time? Since with 'non-macho' spectrum males you have the 'true follower without boundaries' vs the other more stubborn-minded type who often 'secretly have some plans of their own' and invisible boundaries as talked about last time. 

If you mean group 1 yes they often do but group 2 often tends to ignore identity politics I notice or at several times when they are involved focus on themselves, and prefers to be involved in economic instead. Group 2 is also known for being associated with stereotypical 'virgo' qualities.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

T female

Surface wise-I think more like a man & kinda act like a lady lol (that is up for debate tho, the acting like a lady part j/k).

Uh Sailor Lady :wink:

I think of myself as flexible. No one would think of me as butch or extreme tomboy, but neither would they think of me as extremely feminine either. 

Emotionally I can be very sensitive underneath the surface in a way that I think is in some ways more sensitive to many typical very feminine women. 

Never really cared where I fell on all this like out in society actively. Yeah if you put me next to a bull ****, or a muscle head woman, or some hardcore juiced up tomboy gir, I will appear very very feminine to that. If you put me next to a girl who is wearing floral and twirls their hair I am going to look masculine.


----------



## caity811 (Feb 9, 2015)

I was born female and I identify as female. 

Am I super feminine? No. Am I very masculine? No. I possess traits of both.

Like others have mentioned, I see gender identity as being pointless. It furthers gender roles, which I thought people were trying to eradicate. You can be female and not possess typical feminine traits. Just because you're born female and maybe act a bit more masculine and don't dress girly doesn't mean you're suddenly some new gender. We have always had masculine women, feminine men, and everything in between, but it's just now that people are starting to act like it's a big deal. Everyone has different gender expression and acts/dresses/lives in a different way, but I don't see a need to categorize and label every little thing. 

Being transgender is a whole different thing and I'm not referring to that, just to clarify.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm born female , Enfp 
I'm definitely feminine in the sense of valuing ones emotion , calm in manner , empathetic, patient , hate violence, very talkative , I enjoy the fact that I look and dress feminine all in general I'm quite feminine very feminine ( not submissive or permissive though ) 

However I'm not at all girly - I'm very tomboyish when it comes to my hobbies and interests , the group I socialize , I'm quite care free etc 
but yeah I would describe myself as a very feminine tomboy


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

INFP, born a woman and consider myself feminine. What is the difference between F & T?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I was thinking today about how I experienced a taste of what gender dysphoria would be like a couple years ago when I had my hair cut really short. It looked really good on me, and everyone complemented me on it, and it was such a good hair cut in so many ways, because my hair is so thick... it was so easy to take care of. But every time I looked in the mirror, I would like "that's not me". It was an extremely uncomfortable feeling and it wouldn't go away! I know it sounds crazy because it's just hair, it's not that big of a deal, but it really had a big effect on me. I was desperately waiting until my hair was long again so I could feel like myself again. 

Anyway, I'm sure that's just a small part of what it feels like to have gender dysphoria, a feeling that your presentation/ appearance doesn't reflect who you are, and it feels irrational but it just won't go away.


----------



## Holli (Jun 13, 2017)

I do not experience gender dysphoria, though I tend to relate more to men and have more stereotypical male interests. I identify as female, but it doesn't have much meaning for me.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

Wait... maybe someone has mentioned this before but surely you are the gender you identify as? Maybe you mean the sex that you are in the brackets?


----------



## cugelman (Jul 5, 2017)

I identify with the non stereotypical gender parts of myself, but as a guy, I once met a female ENTJ, who I thought was brilliant, and we both liked each others ideas, and found it hilarious we matched personalities so well. But gender had nothing to do with it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP Born Male. I don't know how to relate to anything else. I'm absolutely fascinated by women. I want to know how their thoughts/feelings differ from mine. 

I once thought up a short story idea where hetero men and women, who wanted to get married, had to "swap" bodies for a month. If they couldn't deal with it, then they couldn't get married. The idea was to give them the opportunity to understand what it feels like to look at things from the opposite partners' POV.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

No matter how many interests I have that are stereo-typically associated with men or whatever, I'd never be able to say I want to be a man. I can't say I necessarily want to be a woman, either. I just don't really care.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I am a gender neutral female.


----------



## Marlow Pavinova (Jul 14, 2017)

I am an INTP/J female, and though I am do not really fall with in the female stereotypes, I don't get why people need to call themselves new genders all the time (no offense to anyone). I miss the days when if you were a boyish girl, you were just simply called a Tomboy.


----------



## PenelopeS (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm born female but I consider myself neutral. I feel I can relate more to men than to women in some regards. Sometimes when I look into the mirror I think I look wrong. I mean, I have all the lady-parts but should I have them? They don't mean anything to me. After all, it's just a body. I consider myself more of an intellectual being. And when you start thinking about bodies you soon realize they are all disgusting. It's what you do that defines who you are.


----------



## Mandarintea (Sep 11, 2017)

Marlow Pavinova said:


> I am an INTP/J female, and though I am do not really fall with in the female stereotypes, I don't get why people need to call themselves new genders all the time (no offense to anyone). I miss the days when if you were a boyish girl, you were just simply called a Tomboy.


I know what you mean. I've always been a tomboy. I became more 'girly' I guess when I was a teenager. I still have somewhat of a distain for hot pink, though. People seem to act like it's catnip for females, and it usually is, but I'm like, Eh?? Meh. I love color in general, but I don't like that the infant girls' sections in stores basically give you pink or lavender as options. lol Boring. 
Like you, I'm a female, but I just don't often identify with some of the female stereotypes. Some I do, some I don't. For instance, you might as well just shoot me or leave me home if a group of girls wants to see a romantic comedy or 'chick flick'. Sorry, I'll be home washing my hair or something. 
Wow, there's a lot of cynicism there about female stereotypes! Glad I got that out.


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm an intj female, and I have certain feminine features such as an hourglass figure, and longer hair than most males. But, I don't think or act like how the average woman is seen or expected to. I have no interest in fashion unless it has some kind of benefit. I don't care for makeup or getting married and having children. I prefer things that are more commonly viewed as masculine, such as working. I show little and prefer to receive little affection and am able to make decisions without involving feelings. While I identify more with the male stereotype, I would never have any desire to be one because I see gender as what genitalia you have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

T/Male: Male, #28. The significance of #28 is that my vote tied "T/Male: Male" with "F/Female: Female," thereby reinforcing so-called CIS gender archetypes. Not my intent, just an observation. I don't invent these stereotypes (or archetypes), I just observe them.

If I was bisexual, I'd have it made because everyone's always telling me I'm cute.
:blushed:


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm a boy, I'm a boy... ♫













Simple as. I don't feel the urge to try to see my feminine side or shit like that. I'm definitely not the most masculine guy but I accept my gender. When I left mommy's body (shit, that's weird), I was a guy, I will die as a guy.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I surely relate to my gender. After all that's what I chose for myself. If you mean if I relate to my biological sex that's a different question.

(But I do.)


----------



## Gloria Germanica (Dec 27, 2018)

I do relate to my gender, however it is not a big part of my life.


----------

